# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  первые шаги :-)

## Snegik

Как осколочки стекла 
соберу в ладошку
крошки летнего тепла -
выпей. понарошку.
он немножечко горчит
августа напиток.
пригуби! на дне лежит
драгоценный слиток.

Тот янтарь из бус сосны
на исходе лета
в дар от солнышка прими,
как глоточек света.
и пускай средь снежных бурь
он тебя согреет.
а небесная лазурь
беды все развеет...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lqvw...ature=youtu.be

----------

mishel61 (05.11.2016), Piligrim (06.12.2016), Лев (02.11.2016)

----------


## Snegik

Веселый дождик
Жанна Шмидт
автор текста замечательный поэт Абдульмахмуд Рахимов

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rc6...ature=youtu.be

В летнем парке, вдоль дорожек,
С неба сыплется горошек.
Нет, не град и не снежинки,
А весёлые дождинки.

Тарабанят по скамейкам
Трам - пам - пам из тучки - лейки.
Кап - ха - ха по нашим крышам,
Кап - хи - хи повсюду слышно.

Трам-пам, трам-пам, трам-пам-пара-пара рам
Трам-пам, трам-пам, трам-пам-пара-пара рам

В небесах ба - бах грохочет
Мы с ребятами хохочем.
Дождик - дождь, с тобой мы дружим.
Наполняй полнее лужи!

Тарабань же по скамейкам
Трам - пам - пам из тучки - лейки.
Кап - ха - ха по нашим крышам,
Кап - хи - хи повсюду слышно.

Трам-пам, трам-пам, трам-пам-пара-пара рам
Трам-пам, трам-пам, трам-пам-пара-пара рам

----------

mishel61 (05.11.2016), Лев (02.11.2016), Сергей Декабрёв (26.11.2017)

----------


## Snegik

Лев, спасибо большое, что нашли время послушать.

----------


## Snegik

еще одна песня на стихи Абдульмахмуда Рахимова

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggSA...ature=youtu.be

----------

mishel61 (05.11.2016), Piligrim (06.12.2016)

----------


## Snegik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dhP...ature=youtu.be

Не смотри так. Просто дождь
смыл вчерашнюю потерю.
Просто ты опять пришел,
Просто я тебе не верю.

Просто пьем горячий чай,
за окошком ветер злится.
Знаешь, больше по ночам,
я тебе не стану сниться.

просто время не вернет
Нам прочитанной страницы,
просто где-то разошлись
Наших жизней колесницы.

Мне не нужно пышных фраз -
все сгорит в огне свечи,
этот вечер не для нас,
давай просто помолчим.

Просто за окошком дождь,
ты шел мимо невзначай,
и увидев в окнах свет,
заглянул ко мне на чай.

----------

mishel61 (05.11.2016), Лев (05.11.2016)

----------


## Piligrim

Чудесно, Ангелина!
послушал, сразу стало уютно так.
Спасибо за песни!
А те, где не указан автор стихов - Ваши слова так же?

----------


## Piligrim

ПС Видео можно встраивать в форум - там есть значочек плёнки... Вот так примерно: 


Эта песня про август очень понравилась... У меня день рождения в августе. Как про меня...

Только брать ссылку УРЛ не с окна поделиться, а прямо сверху - со строки броузера.

----------


## Snegik

Спасибо большое. Я очень рада, что Вам понравилось. Я уж думала, что совсем безнадежно раз никто не отзывается :-) спасибо

----------


## Snegik

Еще один результат совместного творчества. Записывала немного на скорую руку, а посему не судите слишком строго. Автор стихов Светлана Лисиенкова. "Что женщине надо для полного счастья"...
https://youtu.be/2UhQyoSxPhw

----------

mishel61 (03.04.2017), Лев (04.04.2017)

----------


## mishel61

> Спасибо большое. Я очень рада, что Вам понравилось. Я уж думала, что совсем безнадежно раз никто не отзывается :-) спасибо


Не обращайте внимание на отзывы, - смотрите количество просмотров странички!
И настроение сразу поднимется.
580 просмотров на 8 сообщений, - это просто супер, - мечта поэта...
Дальнего Вам плавания. Спасибо за Ваше творчество.
[img]http://*********net/9138072.gif[/img]

----------


## Snegik

Спасибо за поддержку. Очень приятно, что заходите, что слушаете. Вдохновляет очень :-)

----------

mishel61 (24.04.2017)

----------


## Snegik

Еще одно совместное творение. Автор стихов Светлана Лисиенкова. "Разлетелась вдруг луна на осколки"
https://youtu.be/DLdQ7L0BA_c

----------

mishel61 (24.04.2017)

----------


## Snegik

> Еще одно совместное творение. Автор стихов Светлана Лисиенкова. "Разлетелась вдруг луна на осколки"
> https://youtu.be/DLdQ7L0BA_c

----------

mishel61 (24.04.2017)

----------


## Snegik



----------

mishel61 (24.04.2017), Ирина Лисс (02.05.2017)

----------


## Snegik

автор стихов Светлана Лисиенкова

----------

mishel61 (12.08.2017)

----------


## Snegik



----------

mishel61 (12.08.2017)

----------


## Snegik

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E1CwRLROsI

----------

mishel61 (02.01.2018)

----------


## Snegik



----------

mishel61 (02.01.2018)

----------


## Snegik



----------

mishel61 (02.01.2018), Лев (05.01.2018)

----------

